# MCX 462/478 highspeed



## CiTor (12. Juni 2002)

hi leuz,
ich moechte ma meine CPU ein wenig uebertakten. Dazu plane ich den MCX 462/478 highspeed CPU fan zu kaufen. Nun meine Frage: kann ich diesen Fan auf ein Enmic 8TTX2+ Motherboard einbauen? Da ihr ja sicher wisst, wird dieser fan nicht mit den halteklammern befestigt (wegen des grossen gewichtes (800g)). Als alternative wird der Kuehler mit schrauben auf dem Motherboard befestigt. 

Danke fuer eure Hilfe

CiTor


----------

